# Points Problem



## Firepath (May 2, 2020)

I have a May contract. I just noticed that I have a full allotment of credits to borrow (from 2021) but my remaining 2020 credits have disappeared. I called to find out why and was told they are experiencing some kind of glitch that should be corrected within 24-48 hrs. So don’t get upset if your account doesn’t look right at the moment.


----------



## rhonda (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know!  Hope your credits are quickly straightened out.


----------



## samara64 (May 3, 2020)

Same issue happened to me multiple times where some credits simply disappear and I have to call and put a request to get these back. Time consuming and VERY ANNOYING.


----------



## Firepath (May 7, 2020)

My credits finally showed up yesterday, and I got a call from WM confirming.


----------

